# Dates for Shepton Motorhome Show 2011



## hovis2130 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am trying to book some leave for next year at work - does anyone know yet the dates for next years Shepton Motorhome Show?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

September 9 to 11, there is also one in April by Stone Leisure but not sure of dates.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, There are THREE MH show rallies at Shepton next year. MHF will have a show rally at each meet.


The Motorhome Show (was Outdoor Leisure) Shepton January 7/9th 2011 

The Motorhome Show Shepton April 1st/3rd 2011 

The Motorhome Show Shepton September 9th/11th 2011

Ray


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

http://www.stoneleisure.com/

chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chrisgog said:


> http://www.stoneleisure.com/
> 
> chris


Beware that in the Stone's link above that April and September's shows are 2010 :roll:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

OOOPS


----------

